
The History of Sifter (dev going going full-time on startup now) - tortilla
http://nextupdate.com/blog/archives/2009/04/the-history-of-sifter/
======
nopassrecover
Wow the site, the blog, the graph - everything just radiates great design.
They seem like 37Signals meets Fog Creek.

------
akamaka
Fantastic post! The timeline offers a lot of insight (and encouragement) to
someone like me, who is in the same position he was a year ago.

And I like Garret's simple and honest writing style. It's really refreshing
compared to the didactic "here's the secret formula" attitude that certain
other well-known software business bloggers seem to take.

------
lucraft
Congratulations! What a dream outcome....

